# Language Preference



## EMT857398 (Nov 27, 2004)

I speak Spanish and just lost residency in my hometown because my parents moved to another town a few months ago...conveniently right as I entered my senior year of college and am looking or a job. So, considering I speak Spanish, I was wondering if there are any civil service departments that routinely pull up a list of Spanish-speaking officers to hire from???


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

Brockton does, thats how my friend got on, but he was a resident as well, im not sure how many residents speak spanish, but a little birdie told me they are trying to hire close to 30 of this next test. If thats the case they probably try to get 5 of those who speak spanish.


----------



## EMT857398 (Nov 27, 2004)

Thanks for the info. I'll definitely look into that.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

I guess I better put Brockton down, i need to get a job somewhere in Mass, as i understand, the day of the test i have to put that i'm bilingual right?


----------



## Irishpride (May 5, 2002)

General rule of thumb for language preference is that a PD will only pull off that list if there is a significant need for officers who speak a particular language. In communities that have such a need there is normally already a significant # of residents on the list who are bi-lingual, therefore while language preference can sometimes be beneficial to some residents is it almost never any help to non-residents.

NegoRotory,
Do some homework on consent decree communities on the civil service list. If you are Hispanic (guessing by the PR flag, you are) you may have some luck getting past the residency requirement. Either way, I'll give you some advice; if you are looking to get on to a Mass municipal Civil Service department the golden rule in the Commonwealth is patience. It can take years to get hired depending on where you live, and how well you do on written standardized tests


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Thanks Irish, i read the vacancy annoucement and there is something that give you preferece in selected cities, so when i take the test on the 30th, i'm going to mark 3 of them and take it from there.


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

Can anyone tell me how hard the fluency exam is for people claiming to be bilingual? My spanish is pretty good and I am looking to take other languages as well.


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

DVET1979";p="62303 said:


> Can anyone tell me how hard the fluency exam is for people claiming to be bilingual? My spanish is pretty good and I am looking to take other languages as well.


They drop you in a remote location of Spain where nobody understands English. In fact the village consists of only 8 members who do not want to help you. You must find a way to communicate with them and live in the village without all the material things from home. If you can survive one full year, civil service will grant you preference.


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

that is a good one, like the Q Course.


----------



## DVET1979 (Aug 4, 2004)

Well seeing I have already been to Spain, Mexico, and Puerto Rico and got by just fine, I shouldnt have any problem with it......as long the eight people are those hot flaminco dancers...............


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

DVET1979";p="62712 said:


> Well seeing I have already been to Spain, Mexico, and Puerto Rico and got by just fine, I shouldnt have any problem with it......as long the eight people are those hot flaminco dancers...............


One of them is a Ukrainian Muni Cop who after a night of hot passion, you get to rate each item in her life. She also is a frequent visitor to this website and my cabin in the woods. 8)


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Let us know when she is here south.


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Hey, I remember that place!


----------



## NegroRotary (Mar 27, 2005)

Nice place for training don't you agree?


----------



## Southside (Sep 4, 2003)

Dunny, we had some good time in my shack. Remember our 7 day schedule there:

:FM: :hump: :sl: 
:FM: :hump: :sl: 
:FM: :hump: :sl: 
:FM: :hump: :sl: 
:FM: :hump: :sl: 
:FM: :hump: :sl: 
:FM: :hump: :sl:


----------



## Officer Dunngeon (Aug 16, 2002)

Ha ha, I remember it being more like this:

:^o 
:^o 
:^o 
:^o 
:^o 
:^o 
:^o


----------

